# High Blood Pressure



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

I have been bttling with high blood pressure for a number of years and have used my riding to help keep it under control. Lately I have no energy to do any exercise and suspect it is my medication. It really is a catch 22 in that if I don't ride my pressure goes up but if I take my meds I don't feel like riding. Anyone out there have to deal with blood pressure and how do you keep motivated?
Thanks


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

What med/meds are you on?


----------



## mtnbike_mark (Feb 15, 2007)

I have the same issue I was on hctz for 2 years I recently changed to a new doc and med I am on Tecturna 300mg my pressure is under control and my riding is a bit better. I still have issues and am trying to figure them out. What meds are you on?


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Meds*

Right now I am on Lotrel which is a combined pill. Have been on a whole bunch of meds since first diagnosed with varying results. The only common result is that after 8 years my pressure still fluctuates. The doctor has me on a 24 hr bp monitor right now. I am a professor and it is interesting to find that while teaching my bp is 130/75. While sitting in my office I am getting readings of 160-170/ 95-105, It makes no sense. 
Early on they sent me for a stress test and during the stress test my pressure started at 160/100 after 20 minutes on the treadmill it was 120/70 and stayed there the duration of the test. My doctor even joked that all I have to do is exercise all day.


----------



## mtnbike_mark (Feb 15, 2007)

If it is a combined med I wonder if it has HCTZ (a diuretic) that may be keeping you dehyrdrated. this med I am on is not a diuretic and I think that helps. The lower BP during exercise is common so I am told due to the dialation of vessels in the legs. Yea just ride all day and things are cool put a treadmill at the front of the class. 

Getting old is a real bummer huh


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Meds*

Lotrel is actually a combo of an Ace Inhibitor and a calcium channel blocker. I actually think it is the calcium channel blocker causing my problems.
As for getting old it happens to all of us. At least my riding has kept me relatively young feeling. I figure I want to be like my great uncle who was showing off his new motorcycle he bought when he turned 92.


----------



## phoehn9111 (Oct 27, 2006)

I was told that the order of desirability for performance (cardio) atheletes is
1)ACE's - possible cough, 2) ARB, 3) calcium channel blocker. Anything with
HCT on the end is a no-no, a diuretic that of course will operate in direct oppostion
to what you want on a hot ride. Norvasc (cc blocker) worked, but made my ankles swell,
Benicar (ARB) made me feel like I was dying, pain up my back through my arms, sort
of like a cramp or passing out. Now I am on Lisoprinol (ACE) and I think it is also 
affecting my ability to sustain high heart rates. You could go for months trying to find
the right one or combo. Good luck, because of course you must treat it.


----------



## firemanfitz (Sep 5, 2007)

Kary said:


> Lotrel is actually a combo of an Ace Inhibitor and a calcium channel blocker. I actually think it is the calcium channel blocker causing my problems.
> As for getting old it happens to all of us. At least my riding has kept me relatively young feeling. I figure I want to be like my great uncle who was showing off his new motorcycle he bought when he turned 92.


 my dad was on a beta blocker and he stated that it made him lethargic. he is now on lisinopril and feels much better. one bad thing about beta blockers and endurance sports is that it is hard to get your heart rate up. i think i would prefer a ace inhibitor, it relaxes the vessels instead of "blocking" the response at the receptor site like the beta blocker does. do some research and talk to your doctor.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Meds*

I have tried so many meds that it is crazy. Altace gave me the least problems but after being on it for a while I developed a cough. I was on Norvasc for a very short time because it made my resting HR drop into the 20's. Doctor said he never saw that before and doesn't know how I could be awake at that HR. Benicar also made me feel horrible. The issue that I have with the Lotrel and I guess any CC block is that I can no longer climb or push as hard as I used to since it limits my max HR.
At one point I was on diuretics and that was not helping at all.
I guess I'll just try to keep riding and deal with slowing down due to the meds.


----------



## nick59349 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been on Atenelol for about 10 years and have not really had any negative side effects. I tried to stop taking it, just to not have to take any drugs, but after 6 months or so the doctor recommended that I go back on. Besides that it is really cheap $10 for 90 days.


----------



## mtbcraig (Mar 17, 2005)

*Hbp*

Sadly I have tried most of the meds listed above. They all work for awhile, then it seems my body gets used to them an BP goes up.

I started something called Bistolic this week. It works with no Edema like the Norvasc you reported.

Interesting about sitting vs giving a lecture: I am no expert, but does lecturing / riding reduce stress in your life?

Craig


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*statins*

Statins inhibit the production of coenzyme Q, which is involved in energy production.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coenzyme_Q


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

been taking meds a few months, nothing seems to really be working. Started on Norvasc then added a diuretic now on 300mg of Approvel + Diuretic which makes me feel really tired, horrid dry skin. Recovering from shoulder surgery so can't comment on the heart rate scenario right now. Seeing the Dr this week and hope we can hit something that does not dehydrate like this stuff.
Tried the "herbal" route with a product called Hyperexol, you might as well pour that down the drain for what it did for me.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*New Meds*

Well now my doctor wants to add an additional med. He wants me to wear a Klonidine patch and stay on the Lotrel I am taking. I know that I was on klonodine 9 years ago and it actually raised my BP but he wants to try it anyway. Am thinking of not trying it but not sure what to do.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Is it a weight issue??*

I am now 40 years old, at age 25 I began seeing the signs of high bp. At the time I was about 210 pounds. I tried all kinds of meds, different doctors, etc. All caused me to have low energy. This year I decided to lose weight. October 15, 2007 I was 6' at 223 pounds, today I am at 196. I eat clean, lean protiens, fruits & veggies, stay away from all the junk and exercise religiously. I am off all of my bp meds and currently see average readings of 110/65. I feel like a million bucks, tons of energy etc. I know the drugs do all kinds of things to your body, maybe weight loss could be a solution?


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 12, 2007)

Find a doctor who loves MTB and cares enough to spend the time needed to sort this out. There are lots of BP meds, which one is right for you? A cyclist will inherently understand you better.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I take Atenolol as well - had worked like clockwork for 12 years no side effects so far.
I was important to quit caffine for me - I quit for 10 years - but in the last 3 -4 months I have started having one soda with lunch - I can't wait to quit again.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

I had "borderline" high blood pressure, diagnosed at 30 (when I went to the ER with a migraine that turned me into a vegetable).

I tried diet, low sodium, & exercise, but nothing was very effective. Enter MTB, then enter some serious riding: 3 days a week, 1-3 hour rides each, high intensity, and I am now kicking the HBP in the sack.

The key for me was elevating the exercise. The few mile jog was not doing it for me. Tho at the time I thought that was a lot (and all the people around me still think the same). 15 to 30 mile rides at intensity and I'm in the 120s.

So for me, if I don't ride more/harder, I die earlier.

YMMV. I wish I was a part of these forums back when I was diagnosed.

P


----------



## kcurrin (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't really know much about high blood pressure, but I hope you can find out a way to lower it.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the responses. I have to start riding again. A couple of years ago I was commuting by bike and last weight and was off my meds and felt great. In the last few years I have been working like crazy. Going for another degree and have gained about 25 pounds. I have to start riding again. I am working on rearranging my schedule a little to get myself some time to ride. Hope to start with 3 days a week now and add more. Now lets see if I can get back to my old wrestling weight.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

i had high bp ... but it has stayed avg / to a little below avg .. now that i have changed my eating and exercise habits


----------



## JJGNC (Dec 25, 2006)

Kary said:


> I have been bttling with high blood pressure for a number of years and have used my riding to help keep it under control. Lately I have no energy to do any exercise and suspect it is my medication. It really is a catch 22 in that if I don't ride my pressure goes up but if I take my meds I don't feel like riding. Anyone out there have to deal with blood pressure and how do you keep motivated?
> Thanks


I have high blood pressure and was prescribed medication for it. The medication sapped away any and all energy and I ended up quitting my meds. However, I compensated for that by changing my diet and exercise routine and checking my blood pressure on a constant basis. My blood pressure remains normal as long as I keep my weight at about 177 lbs and eat right.

However, if I were you I would consult your doctor and see if they can give you another medication that won't make you as tired. Don't do what I did automatically...because you might have a type of high blood pressure that cannot be controlled by diet and exercise. You could end up killing yourself. Eat right, be the right weight for your height, and talk to your doctor.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

i was borderline for a while as well and my doc was considering meds about 4 years ago. i started running (i was still biking a lot) and training for a half marathon, dropped about 20 lbs (from the mid 140's to the mid 120's) and my BP has been normal to low ever since I dropped the weight... I also changed my diet quite a bit to mostly veggies, meat, some supplements and cut down on the carbs (minimized processed foods as well).


----------



## riptide (Jun 9, 2004)

I am currently working on my high blood pressure problem and medications. I recently came off of Toprol which is beta blocker because it was giving me all sorts of bad side effects for months and I didn't even know what was going on.

One important thing about calcium channel blockers that I have found. There are different kinds. The Dihydropyridine calcium channel blockers do not target the heart muscle, but the arteries. So I would think that they would not effect heart rate and rhythm as much. The non-Dihydropyridine calcium channel blockers like Cardizem(dilatzeum) will slow your heart rate down, because they do target the heart as well as the arteries.

So now I am on an ARB, diueretic and a Dihydropyridine calcium channel blocker, all those because my high blood pressure is stubborn and high. Hopefully, once I start to get it lowered, I may be able to use fewer drugs at lower doses.

I just started this new medication regime a few weeks ago and plan on doing lots of riding this summer, so I will report back and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I've seen some information that indicates potassium can help with BP. In the spring I was eating 1-2 bananas a day and riding a lot. My systolic was down about 20 points. That is badly anecdotal but interesting.

Now my stress level is 13 on a 10 scale. my BP is through the roof. Hopefully I can deal with stuff before it kills me.


----------



## robm6107 (May 23, 2009)

Of all the replys posted, I've seen none regarding emotional issues (depression, mood). W/O getting into specifics, is it possible that your bp issues may be due to anger, anxiety, etc... This is coming from experience (self).
I'm dealing w/ bi-polar issues as well as high bp + irr. heart rate (5'11, 210lbs, late 40's). Cycling has helped me through out my yrs (25+) dealing w/ bp, but not so lately. On various meds as well & doin ok. Just wanted to throw out a curve ball on the issue.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Bp*

Haven't been online in a while. In regards to emotional issues the strange thing about my bp is that it is high when I am on vacation in the summer. It seems that warm temperatures make my bp rise.


----------



## sdcadbiker (Jun 20, 2008)

I only saw one mention of Lisinopril, that surprises me because my sports doc says that it's the most useful BP-reduction med for athletes. I resisted any suggeston of meds for years, choosing instead to ride more and lose weight, this helped my BP a little and my cholesterol a lot; I finally caved and agreed to start a Lisinopril regime (20mg 1x/day) three years ago. I ride endurance MTB races and have had no noticeable side effects; my pressure has dropped from 190/105 to 115/65. I don't take any other meds and my diet, caffeine and alcohol consumption are, according to my doctor, "sub-optimal" :nono: 

YMMV of course. Good luck!

Edited 12/30 to correct dosage.


----------



## Presta Pusher (Feb 10, 2010)

Kary, sorry for bringing up thread that's almost two years old but I'm wondering what your results have been?

While reading this thread, I have to ask....have you been checked for sleep apnea? High blood pressure can be a result of sleep apnea (as can weight gain, high cholestorol, fatigue and depression, etc.). If you did better during a stress test and while exercising, and the stress test involved wearing an oxygen mask (as many do) then essentially, you have a more open airway than while you are sitting or laying down.

I suffered with mis-diagnosis for about 8 years before I was finally put through a sleep study. Even gave up riding (at one point 150+ mile week averages) because I was too tired (in fact, I had to take a nap to get through the day). I've been on a CPAP for two years and it's changed my life - I've got a ton of energy and recently made the investment/commitment to get back into riding.

It may be something to talk to your doc about and get ruled out....it may be what's causing your problem and for a lot of docs, it's completely off the radar screen (I wen't through three doctors before getting the right diagnosis).

Good luck!


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Update*

Thanks for asking for an update. I do not have sleep apnea. I am riding and keeping my pressure under control. I am on a combination of meds right now taking lotrel and wearing a clonidine patch. The meds have definitely slowed me down on my rides but I guess I have to live with that. I am trying to change out the lotrel since that has caused two side effects: a cough and foot pain. I am still chugging along though I just broke my shifter on a ride Saturday and have to fix that.


----------

